# New Chaney Santa Maria Grill



## Tri Tip

Chaney needed to finish this beautiful project before he could start on the Weber Santa Maria.
It's such a cool grill I had to post some picts.


----------



## Griff

That's a sweet set up.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

That's way cool!


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Looks great! 

Retaining mesh walls on the bottom maybe?
"Please excuse the crudity of this model, I didn't have time to build it to scale"


----------



## Toby Keil

That sure is pretty but it would look prettier in my back yard


----------



## Tri Tip

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Looks great!
> 
> Retaining mesh walls on the bottom maybe?
> "Please excuse the crudity of this model, I didn't have time to build it to scale"



I'm wichya. He'll make any modification you can think of.


----------



## smokenjoe

Like that lower it dawn ser the stakes cool


----------



## TimBear

Very Nice!


----------



## Vermin999

Awesome looking grill!!!


----------



## bbquzz

Man that is one BIG grill, looks great!


----------

